# Eheim Ecco pro 130 (2032)



## chrisfraser05 (22 Jun 2010)

Anyone got any experience with them?

My Fluval U2 stopped working last night! Its working again now but I have checked the impellor and it all seems fine?!?!

I was at my LFS and he's offered a great deal on the Eheim and external has a great appeal imo.

Anyone recommend or otherwise?


----------



## spider72 (22 Jun 2010)

I am using this filter from over one year and no problems at all here. It has good media (ehfisubstrat pro), valves on hoses for ease of disconecting and cleaning, and practical multifunctional handle.
From my experience with this model, I can recomend this filter.


----------



## NeilW (22 Jun 2010)

I'm using this too on my nano and its good, has some problems priming at times though from the handle from trapped air.  Other then that the build quality is really good and its silent unless I open my cabinet and then I can just about hear a humming.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (22 Jun 2010)

Cheers guys 

I picked it up late this afternoon!!! Can't wait to get it all setup.

The wife treated me to it as an early xmas pressie and picked out a few more plants that she wanted to see in my tank lol

Little does she know its all going in something like a Jewel Rio 300 by xmas


----------



## spider72 (22 Jun 2010)

Good luck with new toy  . Don't remove old filter for some time till new one will catch some bacteria, give it 2-3 weeks to be safe, but maybe you already know that.


----------



## magpie (22 Jun 2010)

Thanks all - I"m just about to order one of these from TGM for my 40l nano qube.... good to know it works well

tx

m


----------



## Tolak (27 Jun 2010)

For a smaller tank that isn't stocked very heavily it does OK.  This is an entry level Eheim filter, and in no way compares to the Classic or Pro lines.  I've got a wide range of Eheim filters running on a variety of tanks, picked up an ECCO years back just to see how they compare to the others.  As with most anything you get what you pay for, don't expect the length of time between maintenance or the the efficiency of filtration of the more pricy models and you won't be dissapointed.  

If you make sure to remove the impeller & clean the channels & recesses in the head when you maintain it you will continue to have better flow, I've found that this area on these models for some reason get a buildup that chokes off the flow.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (29 Jun 2010)

Can say so far so good.

The build quality seems second to none and it was really easy to set up and use.

The flow is supposed to be the same as my previous internal filter but seems much higher.

There is loads of space for bio material and the surface area of the coarse sponge is massive considdering the capacity of the filter.

I would defo recommend this filter to anyone with a tank up to 100lt


----------



## chrisfraser05 (23 Sep 2020)

ha ha ha

Just found this thread again.

Just to report, the filter hasn't missed a beat in over 10 years and hasn't needed any parts. 

Still silent and plenty flow!


----------

